# Canon 580EX ii vs. Sigma 530 DG Super???



## Poppy718 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I am new to the forum...and very new to photography as well.  I purchased my camera about a year ago, and a couple of lenses since, but due a crazy year I am just now trying to figure all this stuff out!!  I have played around with it off and on, but not enough to know what I am doing....ANYWAYS....I am interested in getting a flash and am having a hard time figuring out what to do!  

Like I said...very new to me...and very confusing!!!    I am looking at the Canon 580EX ii and the Sigma 530 DG Super flash.  I know pretty much nill on using a flash & will also need to purchase some sort of a book on it once I make my decision.  I would love to just get the Canon flash, but am not sure if for my skill level it is worth 2xs the cost.  At the same time, I do not want to get the Sigma and regret my decision later.  I almost purchased the Sigma, but backed off.  Please help!!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Have you looked at the Canon 430 EX II? It may be the better choice if you questioning your 'skill level'. It won't be as powerful, but it'll work well with you camera. TTL is very predictable with the Canon flash. With Sigma, I've used 4 different flashes on 6 different cameras(Pentax and Canon) and they ALL gave me very unpredictable results. One shot was underexposed, the next overexposed. Out of 5 shots, I'd usually get 1 usable one. Also, the Canon's(430 and 580) give you much better manual control of the flash. I'd stick to the Canon flashes if Sigma is your other choice.


----------



## CxThree (Sep 16, 2009)

If you are planning on using the flash actually attached to the camera I would stick to the Canon brands. I have a 430 EXII and 580 EXII. Here's a link on the technical differences. 

I use my flash all the time. Especially for outdoor portraits. It gives great fill light.

After you get use to your flash, spend some time at Strobist.com in their lighting 101 area. That will get you up to speed on getting your flash off of your camera and will change the look of your pictures quite a bit.


----------



## Poppy718 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you guys!!  I was recently looking into the 430 also.  I was uneasy about getting the Sigma.  I read similar reviews saying that conisistency was a problem.  I definitely want a canon, so I will have to check out the 430 a little more too.  Thanks for the links!!  I'll check those out and make a decision from there.  If I decide on the 530, it might be a little while...been on a spending frenzy lately and have to put the brakes on somewhere!!  So excited to get a flash!   Thanks again!!


----------



## Green Li (Sep 16, 2009)

Poppy718 said:


> Thank you guys!!  I was recently looking into the 430 also.  I was uneasy about getting the Sigma.  I read similar reviews saying that conisistency was a problem.  I definitely want a canon, so I will have to check out the 430 a little more too.  Thanks for the links!!  I'll check those out and make a decision from there.  If I decide on the 530, it might be a little while...been on a spending frenzy lately and have to put the brakes on somewhere!!  So excited to get a flash!   Thanks again!!


If you're thinking about 430 make sure your fingers are sized to used it.
Those +/- buton can be a pain... *Canon 430EX II review*


----------

